# Help with networking a HR10-250??



## puppy6789 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm having a really odd problem with trying to upgrade my DirecTV HD Tivo unit. I'm not a complete newbie with this (I'd hacked my original series 1 Tivo years ago), but this problem's got me a little stumped and I'd really appreciate some help if anyone has a suggestion here.

I've successfully replaced the original drive with a 300 gb drive, loaded the hacked kernel and everything works fine through there (I'm using the $20 downloaded image from PVTupgrade). However, when I add the rc.sysinit.author (and run the chmod 755) and reboot with the USB network adapter attached (I'm using the Linksys USB200M), the unit comes up fine and there is an activity light on the adapter as well. However, there is NO activity passing to the NIC at all (no ping, no response on ports 1-10000 after a port scan... no nothing!!).

Has anyone had a similar problem or have any suggestions on how I can get around this one??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

There are a lot of HR10-250 posts in "The Zipper" thread. You might want to search there.


----------

